# wheres james m?



## Mark Evans (20 Jan 2009)

can anyone tell me where james m is? he's vanished for some reason.

mark


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

He got banned sadly.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (20 Jan 2009)

He got banned? I just searched for him and wondered why his tank was no longer active, so that would explain it. I also noticed the topic in question was deleted.

What a shame.

I think there should be some kind of sticky topic that states the rules of the forum so people are aware that they will get banned under some circumstances.

James, if you're reading then come on Gabbly some time, you can still get on there even if you're banned from the forums.


----------



## Garuf (20 Jan 2009)

I know, It's a shame I wanted to talk to him as well. Sad times.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jan 2009)

Hi everyone,

JAmesM was banned after several warnings, as a joint decision by the Founders.

An amended sticky thread will be posted in the 'New Users' sub-forum to explain the behavior expected by our forum members so unpleasantness like this can be avoided in the future.

viewtopic.php?f=48&t=10

Thanks.


----------

